# Reliable 775 motherboard suggestions needed for q6600?



## LifeOnMars (Feb 6, 2010)

Reliability and compatibility is essential as I have been messed around for too long, going off my tree without an operational pc. Needs to be natively compatible with -

q6600 go
4 x 1gb corsair xms2 800
gtx 275

ideally I want a board that can easily clock my quad over 3ghz but as mentioned, stability, reliability and no flashing of any sort needed.

Suggestions please


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 6, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Reliability and compatibility is essential as I have been messed around for too long, going off my tree without an operational pc. Needs to be natively compatible with -
> 
> q6600 go
> 4 x 1gb corsair xms2 800
> ...



Any decent P45 based board will be awesome and should easily get your q6600 to 3ghz, I have had an Asus P5Q and that to date is still one of my fav boards ever, fantastic clockers


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 6, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Any decent P45 based board will be awesome and should easily get your q6600 to 3ghz, I have had an Asus P5Q and that to date is still one of my fav boards ever, fantastic clockers



And what about occupying all 4 memory slots with the memory, any issues with that?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 6, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> And what about occupying all 4 memory slots with the memory, any issues with that?



Me? no issues really, had a nice E7200 I ran 24/7 @ 4.0Ghz+ with 4x1gb at one point, that board was a joy to work with and oc, I miss that, I dont get the same feeling with my P6T SE


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm thinking possibly the p5q pro turbo? Recommended?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Feb 6, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm thinking possibly the p5q pro turbo? Recommended?



Cant comment on the turbo myself, though if it is above the vanilla p5q then it will be a good board


----------



## TIGR (Feb 6, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 6, 2010)

TIGR said:


> You can't go wrong with the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P.



or my current board gb p35 ds3 series, cheap but oc's well, even with 4x1gb sticks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2010)

TIGR said:


> You can't go wrong with the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P.



Best P45 board, many would say best 775 board though the Rampage Extreme is tough competition though also much more expensive. Clocks quads like crazy, especially the 45nm ones. $105 after rebate at the Egg right now.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 6, 2010)

Any Asus P5Q is good. I had a P5Q Deluxe and it was superb. No problems with 8gb 1066 memory in all 4 slots.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Feb 7, 2010)

ep45-ud3p... with out a doubt the best.... it got my x3210 (Kentsfield G0) to 3.8GHz for 24/7 use


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 7, 2010)

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. I got it based off a recommendation here last week, and it is an amazing board, especially considering it is relatively cheap. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 7, 2010)

Anything from Asus's P5Q line was great.  I ran a P5Q SE/R, actually my wife still runs it with an e8400@4.0ghz.  Stable little SOB.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Best P45 board, many would say best 775 board though the Rampage Extreme is tough competition though also much more expensive. Clocks quads like crazy, especially the 45nm ones. $105 after rebate at the Egg right now.



I would add the biostar i45 tpower as been an awesome board. I still have mine here put away its its original box.

Awesome mobo


----------



## Initialised (Feb 8, 2010)

Asus X38 or P45 board. Avoid DDR3 boards these are harder to get stable at OC settings. P5E is a good board and can be hacked into thinking it's a Rampage.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok I have decided to buy from a local retailer as I am so worried I'll get a dodgy board that will need to be sent back. Obviously this has drasticly reduced my options but provides ease of return/replacement if I get any issues.

So it's either -Ga-ep43-ud3l
                   or msi neo p45 neo3 fr


----------



## Paintface (Feb 9, 2010)

the gigabyte no doubt


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm worried about known issues with gigabyte boards power cycling on and off, has anyone had this and is there a known solution to sort it?


----------



## AddSub (Feb 10, 2010)

Since you keep underlining reliability and stability as your main concern then almost anything from P35/P35 or X38/X48 family would do for the LGA775 platform. (I assume you are not interested in SLI-ing that GTX 275?)

Some might say the 975X platform is antiquated (heck, it probably is by today's standards) but I ran a Q6600 as well as a Q6700 on a ASUS P5W DELUXE which is 975X based. I was pretty impressed with the motherboard for the time I had it. Although again, it might be a little antiquated and hard to track down. 

I've built tons of systems with motherboards based on the G31/P35/P43/P45 chipsets (too many to list) and I've had nothing but great results (at stock at least), although if you want to get the best overclocks from that Q6600, I recommended sticking to P35/P45 or X38/X48. I've had some low-end sub-$50 G31 boards quite literally explode on me after only a 15% overclock on the CPU.

The reason I don't mention any particular boards by name is that although certain models are praised more than others, there are simply no guarantees when it comes to these things. I mean, somebody can go through a dozen motherboards of the same model and end up getting DOA's or flaky boards, and this is with hardware from well-known brand-names. Again, there are simply no guarantees. (Other than a decent manufacturer warranty and support, which is were EVGA excels, if you are located in North America that is.) The ASUS board I mentioned above comes to mind as a pretty stable and feature packed motherboard, albeit based on a bit outdated chipset.


----------



## method526 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> I would add the biostar i45 tpower as been an awesome board. I still have mine here put away its its original box.
> 
> Awesome mobo



that is a great board, but only for core 2 duo.  it is known that the i45 cannot clock quads well, even though people can get an E8600 to 5.0ghz+ on it.

i'd recommend any gigabyte p35/p45 or the asus p45 boards.  x38/x48 boards will also suffice.


----------



## theorw (Feb 10, 2010)

I d recommend DFI LP DK P45T2RS!
i HAVE IT AND A q6600 RIGHT NOW AND it runs very well @3,6ghz!
Very solid board for OC.Holds the FSB record,730MHZ!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 10, 2010)

theorw said:


> I d recommend DFI LP DK P45T2RS!
> i HAVE IT AND A q6600 RIGHT NOW AND it runs very well @3,6ghz!
> Very solid board for OC.Holds the FSB record,730MHZ!



I had the same board and couldn't clock to 3ghz on my quad. Then again I had trouble figuring out how to properly use the BIOS.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 10, 2010)

1 word, ep45-ud3p(which is the best motherboard for quad cores hands down and even for low multiplyer quads) I don't know about you but if I wanted a strait answer on your q6600 it would be that ep45-ud3p. The only flaw that's slowley arrised from the motherboard is it's ddr2 because of raises in prices of it and that's it. With the rebooting problem I find it as a big sign the system is unstable and all I do as when it boot and it turns off I hit the switch on the power supply and it resets the bios to bootable defualts. Haveing the dual bios feature is very cool and the board handles 4 Sticks if ran so well I don't even notice a diffrence in overcocking potentual. I say it's the beast board around and beats out the p5q serios in my opinion but there both good to people who want big cards, 8 gigs of ram, and a 450 fsb overclock 24/7. Sorry for the typos I'm on my itouch trolling lol


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2010)

P5Q-Deluxe or better.  I do things to my deluxe that should be illegal...  it just keeps going.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 10, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I do things to my deluxe that should be illegal...  it just keeps going.



That just made me spill coffee dangerously close to my G15. lol.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 11, 2010)

P5Q Pro Turbo user here.. only gripe I have is the sata placement.

Other than that, its a good board with good bios controls to boot.


----------



## theorw (Feb 11, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I had the same board and couldn't clock to 3ghz on my quad. Then again I had trouble figuring out how to properly use the BIOS.



LOL
3GHz can be done ONLY by adding 200mV on the vcore and putting 333FSB.
Also configure your RAM too.REALLY thats what i did for 3GHz!
U must have not been paying attention


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

p5q-E ftw


----------

